# 1989 Chevy shortbed white STOLEN plate #Z437RM



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I woke up this mourning and go to go fishing and my truck is gone. It is white with gray band on top and bottom. It is a short bed single cab 1989 K1500. It had my spotting scope and wife's wallet and my daughters bike in the bed. It was stolen from payson on 6/24. My credit card was used in sandy and Murray this mourning for gas. Please keep your eye out for it. Thanks yall


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That sucks! Will do.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

any update on whether they found your truck?


----------

